# Wortliste für Java Entkryptung gesucht



## ProLog (26. Apr 2012)

Ja hallo erstmal,
zurzeit behandeln wir im Grundkurs die relativ einfache Verschlüsselungsvariante "Caesar Chiffre". Nun kann als erweiterte Aufgabenstellung eine Methode programmiert werden, die das Chiffre knackt ohne den Schlüssel ( von 1-25) zu kennen. Natürlich weiss ich schon wie ich das anstellen will, aber leider finde ich nicht wirkliche gute Resourcen dafür. Eine Häufigkeitsanalyse finde ich als unangebracht, dafür sind die kryptischen Texte zu kurz. Daher wollte ich aus einer .txt ( oder ggf. anderes Format) Wörter auslesen und sie mit den Strings vergleichen, die  man rauskriegt wenn man den verschlüsselten Text mit jedem Schlüssel mal ausprobriert.
Nach längere suche habe ich eine Wortliste der Uni Ulm gefunden , die aber (leider) nur "anspruchsvolle" Wörter kennt und dazu auch manchmal multi-lingual (Wortliste).
Aber was anderes finde ich aber nicht wirklich auf "seriösen" Seiten...
Kennt ihr da vielleicht welche? Oder sollte ich doch lieber umdenken?
Danke 
*Pro*gramm*Log*ical


----------



## Zeigefinger (27. Apr 2012)

Hallo ProLog,

halte es für schwierig, dass Ergebnis gegen ein allumfassendes Wörterbuch zu verifizieren.
Wie lange sind denn die Texte?

Vielleicht hilft schon sowas:
- Häufigster Buchstabe berechnen
- Diesen als "e" werten und entschlüsseln.
- Nutzer fragen, ob das Sinn macht ("Können sie das lesen")
- Wenn ja - Done
- Wenn nein - Zweithäufigster Buchstabe ist "e" 
- usw...

Ganz ohne Benutzerinteraktion wird es haarig *g*.


----------



## Landei (27. Apr 2012)

Habe nach ganz, ganz kurzer Suche die Wortlisten von Uni Leipzig gefunden: Wortlisten

Sehen gut geeignet aus.

Effektives Testen ist nicht ganz einfach. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal Prefix-Tries als Datenstruktur anschauen: Trie ? Wikipedia


----------



## Zeigefinger (27. Apr 2012)

Generell sind solche Wortlisten mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Ein Typo und die ganze Kiste läuft nicht mehr. Dialekte und moderne Sprachveränderungen ebenfalls ausgenommen. Außerdem ist es natürlich nicht richtig schnell.

Generell sind kurze Ceaser-Verschlüsselungen ohne menschliche Interaktion nicht schön zu knacken (Wörterbuch ausgenommen - Probleme bereits beschrieben). Für einzelne Wörter bleibt nur Brute-Force + einer der sagt: "Ja" oder "Nein".

Da du ja aber keinen Weltkrieg gewinnen willst und lediglich eine Ü-Aufgabe zu lösen hast *g*, mach doch einfach beides. Die Benutzeraktion (mit Buchstabenhäufigkeit - 1.Post meinerseits) für Texte mit mehr als 3 Wörtern, oder Brute-Force. Und zusätzlich die Wörterbuchkiste. Sollte beides nicht so aufwändig sein (außer die Suche soll schnell sein *g*).


----------



## Landei (27. Apr 2012)

Aber man muss doch nicht alles mit der Wortliste erkennen. Wenn man ein paar mal "die" "der" oder "ich" hat, ist das schon ein starkes Indiz. Und dann präsentiert man einfach die fünf, sechs "besten" Matches.


----------



## Zeigefinger (27. Apr 2012)

Da hast du wohl Recht. Aber wenn du ein paar mal "der", "die" oder "ich" im Satz hast, dann kann man Ceaser auch besser entschlüsseln, als mit einem Wörterbuch.


----------

